# Need urgent advice



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

My beloved ringneck Yodi (2 years old) has been very sick since March, 26. He started off by not eating much and not yodling and staying in his cage during time out.
I keep him in a cage unless I can supevise him cause he attacks the pigeons and they attack back.
I gave him colloidal silver and other good stuff for three days but since he was getting worse I started him on Baytril and Sulfatrim. No improvement, actually he stopped eating all together and was just laying on the towel. I added Flagyl and I dewormed him (I had a hen with worms lately), nothing. My baby is dying and I have no idea what else to do. My vet is gone and even if I drove him to Ft. Lauderdale, I think the stress would kill him. He is very tame and in love with me but even when I handle him now he gets stressed.
I am desperate, I can't stand the thought of loosing him.

BTW, he is on heat, I tube feed him and his poops are somewhat formed and green (could be from the formula).
He lost a lot of weight too.

Reti


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Reti, have you been treating him for yeast as well?
Have you taken care of any sick birds lately?


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Reti, 

I'm sorry to hear this...are there any other symptoms at all?


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Reti said:


> . I added Flagyl and I dewormed him (I had a hen with worms lately), nothing.
> 
> Reti


Perhaps you should try another kind of worming medication since you might be dealing with worms? What kind of medication did you use for this?


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

No other symptoms.

I thought about treating him for yeast, but thought it is too much, he is on Baytril, Sulfatrim, Flagyl. Should I give him Nystatin? How much, I don't even know. He is about 130gr.
I had Annie, the hen with worms and Brian, no diagnosis but he is doing ok now. He was treated with everything under the sun but never figured out what was wrong with him other than injuries.

Reti


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Pigeonpal2002 said:


> Perhaps you should try another kind of worming medication since you might be dealing with worms? What kind of medication did you use for this?



I used Strongid, worked well for my hen.

Reti


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Perhaps you could try some ivermecton as well and if you don't think it will stress his system too much as this point? The symptoms are so vague...I sure hope you can resolve this and I feel for you. 

Hopefully someone else might pick up on something that may make more sense.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I would...1/2cc two times a day? I'm sure others will correct me on the dosage if that's not correct.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Nystatin isn't going to interfere with anything else. Give him half of what you'd give a pigeon.

Pidgey


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thanks Brad. I don't think his system can take much more.
This bird has been away from the other ones for months now. When I let him out I cage in most of the pigeons so I don't think he has worms. I just though maybe because of Annie. It is so bad not to have a vet, I would have taken him last week when he was still ok. Now he is too sick to take the stress of the trip.

Reti


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I'll give him Nystatin now.
Thanks. 
Shouldn't I stop any of the meds since they don't seem to be working?

Reti


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

How many days each medication?

Pidgey


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Pidgey said:


> How many days each medication?
> 
> Pidgey


5 days of Baytril, 7 of Sulftrim and 3 Flagyl.

Reti


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

You and Yodi have my prayers Reti - hoping for good news & improvement soon!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Reti,

I am so sorry Yodi has not improved. You know he is in my thoughts and prayers as well.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thank you Treesa and Dez. It is so frustrating not knowing what is going on. There is a new vet who comes to the house, I was thinking to call her, that would be less stressful for Yodi, maybe, but I have heard it takes forever to get the lab results. She is kind of replacing my old vet, but I've also heard she is not too great.

Reti


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

I am so sorry to hear about Yodi, Reti.  

Sending special thoughts that her problem is detected & he will again be cooing sweetly very soon.  

Please do keep us posted.

Cindy


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

AZWhitefeather said:


> I am so sorry to hear about Yodi, Reti.
> 
> Sending special thoughts that her problem is detected & she will again be cooing sweetly very soon.
> 
> Cindy



Cooing sweetly Oh no, he never cooed sweetly, his coo is so resonant and annoying and constant that is why I call it yodeling 
But, boy do I miss it now, I would give anything to hear him again 

Reti


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Reti said:


> *Cooing sweetly* *Oh no, he never cooed sweetly*, his coo is so resonant and annoying and constant that is why I call it yodeling
> 
> But, *boy do I miss it now,* I would give anything to hear him again
> 
> Reti


I guess that wasn't the best description, especially knowing how LOUD our Little Dove is. 
I can hear him when I'm back here in the office & he's in the opposite end of the house, practically out in the backyard.  

There are definitely times when silence *isn't* golden.  

Cindy


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Reti, I'm sorry to read Yodi is sick and I am praying for him.

Personally, I would stop giving him anything except the Nystatin. I just don't think he has worms Most of the doves we have dealt with that stayed here for an extended period seemed prone to have yeast infections. If you can get Itraconazole, that would be a better choice.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Reti, I'm sorry to read Yodi is sick and I am praying for him.
> 
> Personally, I would stop giving him anything except the Nystatin. I just don't think he has worms Most of the doves we have dealt with that stayed here for an extended period seemed prone to have yeast infections. If you can get Itraconazole, that would be a better choice.



I hate to treat without having a diagnosis. Last Thursday he was flat on the bottom of the cage, head laying down. I thought he was dying and in a last effort I started him on the meds. Since he had made it through the night I continued, but haven't seen any other improvement other than he does keep his head up now. 
I have ketoconazole I could start him on but will need to stop all the other meds as you said. Keto is quite toxic, but if that will help it's worth trying it.

Cindy, I do hate the silence now. How many times have I told him "be quiet already", poor baby, he knew how to enjoy his life, he was always getting in trouble, but he is so sweet and funny.

Thank you all for your advice and good wishes.

Reti


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Reti, I'm sorry to read Yodi is sick and I am praying for him.
> 
> Personally, I would stop giving him anything except the Nystatin. I just don't think he has worms Most of the doves we have dealt with that stayed here for an extended period seemed prone to have yeast infections. If you can get Itraconazole, that would be a better choice.


Reti...I agree.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Just looked at my ketoconazole and it expired in nov 06. So, I guess I stick with Nystatin. If it is fungal how long until I should see some improvement? 

Maggie, were your dove as sick as Yodi? Did they recover?
This is my first sick dove. If the fungal infection is systemic then the Nystatin won't help and I don't have where to get Itraconazole from.

Reti


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Reti,

I am so sorry to read that Yodi is so ill. My rule of thumb with meds is that I give them 48 hours to begin to show results. You have a good shotgun approach going now, I don't think I would add any more yet. I'm always worried that I will overload either kidneys or liver. Youi and you have my prayers.

Magaret


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

HI RETI, Sorry to hear about YODI,but I feel that many of us tend to OVER MEDICATE, in the hope to cure our birds. When I medicate which is something that I rarely do, I aways give the meds time to work before trying an other med.I will always give my birds friendly bacteria after using meds. .GEORGE


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Reti, no, none of ours have been as sick as Yodi. They were able to function and walk around. I know when one of ours gets sick the first thing I think of is what meds to give them. I would have done exactly as you have done.

Have you checked him for any injury. The reason I ask is that Milo, the little dove whose wing was broken, tried to fly one day and fell back on his keel. I thought nothing of it for several days until he started acting lethargic and wouldn't eat. We checked him over and found that he had, in fact, wounded his keel. The vet said he had a severe yeast infection that may have been caused by the wound. Anyhow, we treated him with Itraconazole and silver sulfadene on the wound and he got perfectly all right. The 3 others that I recall were treated with Nystatin with good results.

I'll mention too that we have had two doves with cancer but were much older than Yodi so I doubt that is the problem.

You just feel so helpless.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Reti, I'm so sorry that Yodi is ill. I will hope and pray for his quick recovery. It's so scary when you don't know what's wrong, and frustrating and worse when you don't have a vet to rely on. At least he's made it this far since the night when he was laying on the bottom of the cage, and that at least is good progress.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thank you so much all for your great advice.

I have checked him over and over again, no wounds. I checked where he was injured by a pigeon, on the side of his neck, maybe he has an infection there, nothing, besides his last injury was months ago, so doubt that is it.
I thought of cancer too, but he is too young, still not to be excluded, but I have no way of knowing if it is.
I do give him probiotics every day.
He is loosing so much weight, he is down to 120gr. I feed him 15 cc's twice a day, might be too little? 
I guess I should stop the meds now as you suggested, he hasn't been any better and they might make him sicker, I just give him Nystatin.

Thank you for all so much and let me know if you think of anything else.

Reti


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Reti,

Sorry I can't offer any advice.....all I can offer are my best wishes that Yodi recovers soon.

Linda


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Reti...try adding a bit of Nutrical to the formula for added calories.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thanks Lin.

Will do so, I also will try to feed 18cc's. Thanks Charis.

Reti


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Reti, if you can, I would try feeding him about 12 cc, 3 x day with a little yogurt added too. Spread the feedings out say 7 am, 1 pm, 7 pm. That would give him about 36 cc per day as opposed to the 30 he is now getting. I'm afraid that if you give him 18, it may be too much at one time.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Reti, if you can, I would try feeding him about 12 cc, 3 x day with a little yogurt added too. Spread the feedings out say 7 am, 1 pm, 7 pm. That would give him about 36 cc per day as opposed to the 30 he is now getting. I'm afraid that if you give him 18, it may be too much at one time.



Makes sense. I could even try to fee 15cc's at one time, he tolerates it well. His poops are ok but he doesn't really poop much about 3-4 in a 12 hour period. He has a lot of urine though. 

Reti


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Here is a pic of him. He looks so bad, my little poor baby.
It breaks my heart to see him like this.

Reti


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

No chance he picked up a staple or something like that (hardware disease), is there? 

Pidgey


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Poor baby. Pidgey, I thought about something like that too. They will try to pick up anything. About the only way you would know for sure would be using radiography.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Yeah, that's about the only diagnostic tool there is for that.

Pidgey


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Reti...that picture is so sad. Besides a stapple, what something with lead paint ..hand painted dish...something like that?


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Oh Reti  I was really hoping and praying for progress during the day today for Yodi. You mentioned in an earlier post about being able to have a vet come to the house? Perhaps that would be worth a try - is the vet experienced with birds? I just wish I had something to suggest - besides giving Yodi all the love and comfort that I know you are already


----------



## Grimaldy (Feb 25, 2007)

Hi reti,

Since you have had no results with antibiotic, anti fungal and anti helmentics, it is very likely your baby is struggling with a virus of some kind. Birds, for reasons largely unknown tend to pick up human viruses quite easily and influenza has been going around recently.

All viruses have specific targets and they need certain conditions to propagate. If you can alter those conditions, the birds immune system may get ahead of it. Can you get the bird's temperature up a few degrees? A dove will tolerate as much heat as a human as long as it has access to water. Twenty four to thirty-six hours at ninety-five to ninety-eight degrees farhenheit may do it.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Grimaldy said:


> Hi reti,
> 
> Since you have had no results with antibiotic, anti fungal and anti helmentics, it is very likely your baby is struggling with a virus of some kind. Birds, for reasons largely unknown tend to pick up human viruses quite easily and influenza has been going around recently.
> 
> All viruses have specific targets and they need certain conditions to propagate. If you can alter those conditions, the birds immune system may get ahead of it. Can you get the bird's temperature up a few degrees? A dove will tolerate as much heat as a human as long as it has access to water. Twenty four to thirty-six hours at ninety-five to ninety-eight degrees farhenheit may do it.


That's right Reti. You had the flu not long ago.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

That was my very first thought. I was so sick for two weeks and Yodi got sick shortly after that. I was sure he picked up my virus. But wouldn't he already start getting a bit better? He has been sick for over two weeks now.

Staple or other hardware could be, I do change my shoes when entering the bird room and I don't use any of that stuff in the birdroom, but who knows.
I am very attentive about lead and painted bowls, all my birds eat and drink out of ramekins for human food consumption. They bathe in a litter pan. 
I have EDTA for lead poisoning but it is unlikely that is what he has that. Also he lives mostly in a cage. No access to plants and other of the toxic stuff.

The traveling vet is ok with birds, but has no portable x-ray and can't come until next week just to get some blood and take a look.

He has a reptile lamp which emits a lot of heat and sometimes he does move away from it when he gets cold he gets close again. He has trouble walking and falls over.

Now I noticed today two hen with very green poops. I wonder what is going on. They both seem ok, but I've never seen those poops before in my birds.
Yodi has formula poops. I added a bit of nutrical to his formula, stopped the meds except for Nystatin.
This is such a nightmare.

Reti


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Reti, 

So there are no other symptoms than what you've told us? No difficulty breathing or blood in poops? Sure is very odd and I hope your other birds aren't coming down with the same thing. I've never heard of birds getting human viruses, but I guess it's possible. Have you had any rescues in the house lately that were sick that might have passed something onto your pet birds indirectly?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Reti...an avian vet I know, always cautions about humans being very careful, around their birds when they have a cold or the flu. She comtends that humans can give birds more illnesses, than birds can give to their humans.


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Reti, my heart went out to you when I read your post. We love our doves dearly and have one that lives in the house and is a beloved pet, so I can imagine how grieved you must be that Yodi is sick and you can't seem to determine the cause. I'm praying for his recovery and for wisdom for you.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I had a couple of sick birds, one with worms and one with an undetermined illness, but who was isolated for three months. My guess at this point is I gave him something.

Birdmom, aren't doves the sweetest darlings? They are so much fun and so precious.

Reti


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Reti, our vet just called and we have another baby dove to pick up in the morning. Only weighs 38 grams....can't wait. I hope little Yodi is better. You tell him I think of him often.


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Reti,

I hope that Yodi feels better very soon. In his picture he looks like a baby and I know he is 2 years old. They are so sweet!

Maggie,

Good luck with your new baby.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Reti,

How is Yodi doing today?


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Trees Gray said:


> Reti,
> 
> How is Yodi doing today?



Lee said not say anything (he is superstitious) but I think he is a little better, just a tiny bit more alert. His head is higher up and his eyes are brighter.

Maggie, how is your new dovey?


Reti


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Oh Reti, I so hope he is better. I have worried about him so much.

We just picked up the baby and he is a cutie. Tiny, 38 grams, with a bad attitude.  He may be small but boy can he run. He got away from me 4 times within a minute and I had to chase him across the table each time. Sits "scrunched" up with his head between his shoulders hiding from me. As long as I keep his head covered he is fine. 

Tell Yodi we love him.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Oh Reti, I so hope he is better. I have worried about him so much.
> 
> We just picked up the baby and he is a cutie. Tiny, 38 grams, with a bad attitude.  He may be small but boy can he run. He got away from me 4 times within a minute and I had to chase him across the table each time. Sits "scrunched" up with his head between his shoulders hiding from me. As long as I keep his head covered he is fine.
> 
> Tell Yodi we love him.



I told Yodi he is very much loved and he has to get well soon.

Oh, they are so funny when they are tiny and have this big attitude  . They are so cute.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Little Birds BIG ATTITUDE!*

I'm glad to hear he is doing a wee bit better.




Reti said:


> *Oh, they are so funny when they are tiny and have this big attitude  . They are so cute.*
> Reti


I couldn't agree with you more, I have a few little Budapest Tumblers that absolutely boss around the big guys, and they are just too cute trying to dominate with those little moves and with their high pitched little voices!!!


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

I'm glad to hear Yodi is doing a little better today, Reti.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

*New symptoms*

He seems more alert and holds his head up now. He looks around and doesn't sleep all time anymore, also he moved aways from the heat. But his crop doens't empty today. I fed him around 9am and so far no poops. During the night he also had only two droppings. Another concerning sign is he is shaking his head, something like he is shivering. He does that quite often.
Any ideas what those knew signs might be related to? 
I was thinking of PMV. I don't have any other birds with symptoms of PMV. I just hope I don't have a carrier.
Today is three weeks since he's been sick.

Reti


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

> I was thinking of PMV. I don't have any other birds with symptoms of PMV. I just hope I don't have a carrier


You don't have to worry about that Reti. Pigeons with PMV don't shed the virus until the incubation period is overand the disease is active . You could perhaps miss the occular and nasal stages, but you wouldn't miss the intestinal and nervous stages, all of which would be seen within days of the onset of the disease.

I have been following this thread closely and like everybody else rooting for Yodi. Doveys are so precious.

Cynthia


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thank you Cynthia. My two PMV birds haven't had any symptoms in years. 
I hate those mystery illnesses and I so miss his antics, having him on my shoulder and giving me kisses. 

Reti


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

> I so miss his antics, having him on my shoulder and giving me kisses.


If our Poppet was ill I would be desperate...and John would be completely decimated...so we can completely understand how you feel.

Cynthia


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Reti, I don't think it is PMV. I'm just not sure what is going on. Is he trying to eat on his own at all, or drink water?


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Reti, I don't think it is PMV. I'm just not sure what is going on. Is he trying to eat on his own at all, or drink water?


No, he is not eating or drinking and he is not moving either, other than to get away or to the heat. When trying to walk he is very wobbly.

Reti


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I don't have any bright ideas but just want to let you know little Yodi is in my thoughts and prayers still!! The worst, as you said, are the "mystery illnesses". You just wish they could TELL you what's wrong so you can go about fixing it. I'm sorry you both are having to go through this terrible time.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thank you MJ. He's been sick for so long, it is so good to see him a bit better. I need to put some weight on him but with him having no droppings just 3-4 a day I am afraid to feed more. I don't know, where does all the food go? 
I started him on a few pellets in between feedings today, hopefully his digestive system gets back to normal soon.

Reti


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

maryjane said:


> I don't have any bright ideas but just want to let you know little Yodi is in my thoughts and prayers still!! The worst, as you said, are the "mystery illnesses". You just wish they could TELL you what's wrong so you can go about fixing it. I'm sorry you both are having to go through this terrible time.


Ditto, Reti


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Reti said:


> Thank you MJ. He's been sick for so long, it is so good to see him a bit better. I need to put some weight on him but with him having no droppings just 3-4 a day I am afraid to feed more. I don't know, where does all the food go?
> I started him on a few pellets in between feedings today, hopefully his digestive system gets back to normal soon.
> 
> Reti


Exactly how much food are you putting into him? I've been feeding Ol' One Beak and Scissors according to the formula and physiologic factors out of the IWRC program and danged if it isn't working just as it should. The results say that I should be giving them 40 calories per day each and one dead level teaspoon of dry Kaytee is 10 (close enough). So, they get four teaspoons apiece divided into two meals per day.

I've come to think that if you've got a sick bird, it's entirely possible to either not give them very much at all because it's mostly water (when you're often trying to mix it thin) or that it's just packing up in their crop or system. So, I'd say to keep a log of how much dry powder per day and water that you give the bird and then weigh him on a daily basis to make sure that it's not just adding up in the crop.

What does he weigh now?

Pidgey


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I don't know how to calculate the calories I am giving him. Now I am feeding him acording to his crop emptying which is very slow. There is no improvement in his condition, he is just hanging in there. His crop is very slow to empty, he still has the head and neck shakes and is very weak, can hardly walk.

Reti


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Reti said:


> I don't know how to calculate the calories I am giving him. Now I am feeding him acording to his crop emptying which is very slow. There is no improvement in his condition, he is just hanging in there. His crop is very slow to empty, he still has the head and neck shakes and is very weak, can hardly walk.
> 
> Reti


That just must be so discouraging for you! I'm sorry he's still not better. The good thing is he is still hanging in there, that shows a lot about his immune system. You mentioned a vet making a house call earlier, is there any way to do that? I know it's really expensive. I just wish we knew what was wrong with him so you could go about "fixing" it! How frustrating to not know and to have to see him feeling bad. I'm really pulling for him, I know how special he is.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I will have to call her back tomorrow and see when she can come by. At this point I don't care about the cost, but I doubt she will get to the bottom of this, especially if it is something viral and that is what I think it is.
Will give it some thought tonight.

Reti


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Reti,

Is there a food supplement that you can give him? Here we have Critical Care Formula and Poly Aid (to keep sick birds from starving) , but I remember Terry mentioning an alternative in the US which was wonderful.

Cynthia


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Reti said:


> I don't know how to calculate the calories I am giving him. Now I am feeding him acording to his crop emptying which is very slow. There is no improvement in his condition, he is just hanging in there. His crop is very slow to empty, he still has the head and neck shakes and is very weak, can hardly walk.
> 
> Reti


When you start to mix the formula, use measuring spoons to put the powder in until you get however much you're going to mix up. Be sure that you level the powder in the spoon. A flat teaspoon is going to be 10 Calories so a 1/4 teaspoon would be 2.5, for instance.

Pidgey


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Wow, I am giving him only 30 calories a day? No wonder he is loosing weight. I did add nutrical to the formula though.
Now I am giving him pellets. Yesterday I gave 10 pellets, three times a day, today I gave him 12 pellets so far and will give 12 more for dinner. Those are big pellets for medium sized parrots.

Cynthia, are you refering to the nutrical? I did add it to the formula.

Reti


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

cyro51 said:


> Hi Reti,
> 
> Is there a food supplement that you can give him? Here we have Critical Care Formula and Poly Aid (to keep sick birds from starving) , but I remember Terry mentioning an alternative in the US which was wonderful.
> 
> Cynthia


That would probably be Emeraid which can only be gotten from veterinarians and is very expensive. Maybe a little Nutrical would be helpful.

Terry


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

The small pigeons that Raina (Moxie) sent to me only weigh 250-270 grams and require about 40 Calories per day. There's that formula that I've mentioned before in other posts. How much does he weigh?

Pidgey


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

It's going to be about 20 calories for an inactive bird of 100 grams.

Pidgey


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Oh, so I didn't undefeed him. I have no idea how much calories the pellets have though.

I have Emeraid but my vet told me it is only basic nutrition with no supplements for birds who can't tolerate food.
Yodi does tolerates his feedings only his crop is slow to empty but does eventually.

Reti


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

How's Yodi doing Reti? He's been popping into my thoughts a lot today - hope the little guy is improving!


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Dezirrae said:


> How's Yodi doing Reti? He's been popping into my thoughts a lot today - hope the little guy is improving!


Ditto!!! I hope he's getting better.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Unfortunetely there is absolutely no improvement. He is exactly the same and I am afraid this might be some cancer or kidney disease or liver disease. I don't think it is infectious, I don't know what else to think.


Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Oh...Reti, I'm so sorry to hear there is no improvement. Have you done the milk thistle seed to detox the liver?


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Trees Gray said:


> Oh...Reti, I'm so sorry to hear there is no improvement. Have you done the milk thistle seed to detox the liver?


No, I forgot about that. I don't even know for sure if it is the liver, I am just saying, maybe? Could be a lot of things but without a vet running tests we can't know whay is wrong or at least what is is not wrong.

Reti


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Any update on little Yodi? I've been thinking of him and I really hope he's improving, Reti.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

maryjane said:


> Any update on little Yodi? I've been thinking of him and I really hope he's improving, Reti.



Thank MJ. Not much improvement so far. I so hate to see him suffer, but my little darling is hanging in there. 
I took him to the vet last Saturday he ran a bunch of tests. He is very anemic, dehydrated and his blood count is 80,000. Vet concluded he has a rgaing infection and from the differential highly suspect of Chlamydia. He sent out a Chlamydia DNA, the results are not back yet, maybe on Friday or Monday we have them. If that is the case I have a big problem as I will have to treat all my birds.
He is on injectable Fortaz and he was on doxycycline but he was vomiting from the doxy so the vet said to stop it for now. This is such a nightmare.

Reti


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Reti,

I've been following this thread, and I'm sorry I can't offer any advice.

I'm also sorry that poor Yodi (and you) are having to go through such an ordeal. With all the time it's taking for some real results and answers, I guess it's a blessing that Yodi has the strength to hang in there, even though it hurts to see it.

Best wishes for a positive outcome...

Linda


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Oh Reti, I feel for you so much and hope and pray that whatever is going on can be taken care of soon. Yodi has been such a fighter.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thank you Lin and Maggie. Unfortunately it seems like two of my birds are sick now too. Annie from the center was not well when I got her, I dewormed her and she elinated tons of worms and was fine afterwards. Today she walks like she is drunk, has no balance. 
Louis, my PMV rescue hasthe greenest poops I've ever seen. Sulfatrim doesn't seem to help him and he is too quiet. I don't know what is going on and I don't even have the room or cages to isolate them all. I don't know what to do, something horrible is going on and I feel totally helpless. 

Reti


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Reti, Did you worm Annie two weeks after the initial worming? She may need to be wormed again.
Will the vet give you enough medication to start treating all your birds?


----------



## SueC (Jun 9, 2005)

Please be strong, Reti. The birds need your strength.

I hope that you will get to the root of the problem soon and be able to eradicate it.

Will continue to send healing vibes.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Charis said:


> Reti, Did you worm Annie two weeks after the initial worming? She may need to be wormed again.
> Will the vet give you enough medication to start treating all your birds?



I did worm her after two weeks and her poop was clear.
Yeah, my vet will give enough medication for all of them. I will have to give them something in the water though as it is impossible to medicate 25 birds individually, that will take forever plus some are really hard to catch.
I locked them in their cages now, the ones that have cages, they are not happy. But that is is the only isolation I can do for so many birds.

I am trying Sue, but with so many birds it's a bit ovewhelming. Thank you.

Reti


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

It's so hard to isolate them when you live in an apartment or have them all indoors, I remember!! That's just so frustrating that you're having so much trouble. The worst is when it drags on and on, it makes everyday life so hard to deal with when your babies are ill.  I will continue sending positive thoughts and prayers your way, let's have a big turn-around here soon!!!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Reti, I honestly think you'll be ok just having them in their cages. All of us have to make do with the circumstances we're under and simply make do with those circumstances. You know, having them in their cages will help you be able to keep an eye on their poop, their eating and overall appearance.


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

Reti, I think you once mentioned that you have air filters. If you run them in the area where the birds are and on high speed, you should keep the bird dust way down. Since they are not sharing food & water containers, you will minimize the chances of inter-contamination as best you can. I know you already practice hygiene and sterilize bowls when you exchange them. You are doing your best, the rest is up to a higher power.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

They are so miserable in the cages. And the ringnecks have no cages, but they seem fine so far. I would need about 14 more cages to isloate everybody as the ringnecks cannot be put together, they fight. So, yeah, I do the best I can with what I have. The filter is in the room and the wondow is open (I have a screen on it) so the dust is kep to a minimum. I wish the vet would call with the results already.
Thanks all for your input.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Reti,

I'm so sorry things have not improved.

If you need to borrow some carriers or cages I do have some, about 10 carriers and 2 cages.


----------



## Grimaldy (Feb 25, 2007)

Hi Reti,

AT the risk of making a nuisance of myself, if your dove is running a high WBC count showing infection and you have been dosing him with all that antibiotic, he could only be struggling with a virus.

Why don't you ask your vet for Interferon and see if that works?


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Grimaldy said:


> Hi Reti,
> 
> AT the risk of making a nuisance of myself, if your dove is running a high WBC count showing infection and you have been dosing him with all that antibiotic, he could only be struggling with a virus.
> 
> Why don't you ask your vet for Interferon and see if that works?



Could be a virus but he said it is very likely Chlamydia, we're waiting for the results of the DNA test. If that comes back negative we take it from there, probably consider also viral infection. I don't know if he has Interferon but I will suggest it and he might be able to order it.

Thanks Treesa, will see what happens in the next few days, depending on the results I will treat them all. I have some carriers but they are not a long term solution, they will really go crazy in them especially the ringnecks.

Reti


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I'm so very sorry you and they are going through this.


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Reti, I'm so sorry you are going through all this with your birds. Hang in there--I'm praying for you.

-Cathy


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thank you Charis and Cathy. 

Reti


----------



## Nosferatu09 (Mar 5, 2008)

I want to wish you the best of luck also to the poor little pidga  Ill give some of my soul to keep Yodi safe  good luck!!!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Nosferatu09 said:


> I want to wish you the best of luck also to the poor little pidga  Ill give some of my soul to keep Yodi safe  good luck!!!


That is so nice of you. Thank you so much.

I called my vet, maybe I can get in today for a f/up, maybe.

Reti


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I just got back from the vets. Good news, the DNA came back negative, not so good news we have no clue what is wrong with Yodi. But the white cell blood count came down from 80,000 to 30,000 and his anemia is much improved. The globulins are more stable, so, he is getting better and the Fortaz seems to be working.
He gave me reglan for the crop problem so maybe he will start digesting some food and gain some weight as he did loose some more in the past week. I am quite happy to know he is getting better even though I can't see much improvement in his condition, but he is still quite sick.

Bless you all for your prayers.

Reti


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

That is good news, Reti. I hope that at least he is over the worst now. 

Cynthia


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Well I'm glad to hear the DNA test came back negative, and that Yodi seems to be getting better from tests results. 

I hope he continues to further improve and gain the weight he needs and be your happy little busy buddy again. 

Keep up the good work, and thanks for letting us know.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Wonderful, wonderful news, Reti!


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

I'm encouraged to hear there is some improvement. Hopefully he's past the worst of it and will steadily improve. Hang in there.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Nosferatu09 said:


> I want to wish you the best of luck also to the poor little pidga  Ill give some of my soul to keep Yodi safe  good luck!!!


That is so sweet, I feel the same way. 

I'm really glad to hear the tests show Yodi is improving. He should start to show signs of it anytime!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thank you so much. A slight improvement he did show today at the vets put up resistance when the labs were drawn, compared to last week when he was just laying limp in the vets hand. I still would like to know what is wrong with him but running all kinds of tests will run us in the thousands and I can't afford that.

Louis seems to be doing good, his appetite is back and the poops are more brownish and formed. He is still on Sulfatrim.
Now Annie is not doing good and I started her on Flagyl/Baytril. It would be way too much to take her to the vet now. I see what happens after a couple of days of the treatment. Her weight is good and she is still eating. I've had her for three months now and she seemed off from the very beginning, never really acted like a healthy bird not even after deworming her.

Thank you again and I'll keep you updated.

Reti


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

I haven't had much time to do much more than look in on a few threads for quite awhile now but I've been trying to keep track of this one. I'm sorry, Reti, but I just haven't had anything come to mind of what to do but maintain physical support and hope for the best.

Pidgey


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

I can imagine how stressful this is for you and your whole flock Reti - I was really hoping for major improvement when I checked in today (as I'm sure you are every hour of every day). I am encouraged to see some improvement though! That is good news.

Still, I wish I had some advice or knowledge to share. Yodi, Anne, and Louis - as well as you and all your other kids - continue to be in my prayers. Sending you a little extra strength too {{{hugs}}}.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Reti, Dezirrae said it so well. I am continuing my prayers for all of you. This is a tough little one and pray to God that she continues to improve.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thank you. You could never tell by looking at this tiny body how strong he can be. As sick as he is he is still trying to give me kisses when I put my hand in his cage. 

Pidgey, it is so frustrating not to know what is going on and what we're treating. Thanks for checking in.

The reglan makes some difference in his crop emptying, he is pooping but still not as much as he should.

Louis seem ok, his poops are back to normal. Annie not so. All my other birds are fine, I let them out of their cages today and they were so happy. 

Reti


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thought I post an update on Yodi. We've been going to the vet ever since and can't get a diagnosis. Yodi is not doing good at all. He finished his treatment with Fortaz and after his white cell count went down to 32,000 it went back up to 36,000 during the Fortaz treatment. He was put on Doxycycline and his white cell count came back 42,000, so obviously doxy is not working either. 
Over the weekend I had seen some improvement, he cooed a little, ate on his own and was alert again. This morning he was laying flat in his cage. I rushed him back to the vet. X-rays were normal, crop wash showed slight yeast growth and white blood cells high and the anemia is back.
Now he is on Amikacin and Piperacillin and if that won't solve it, whatever it is, we have to start considering doing a liver biopsy. I am not sure I want to go through with this if it comes to it, he might not make it through anesthesia and endoscopy, but we'll decide then. The vet was thinking of Leukemia or Lymphoma. It is really unusual all the antibiotics haven't solved the problem yet and every test comes back negative.
My poor baby has been sick for so long, almost seven weeks, that rules out any viral infection. So frustrating not to know what is wrong.

Reti


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

I am so sorry, Reti.  
I will continue to *'Think Good Thoughts' *for Yodi's recovery.  

Cindy


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Squeaks and I also send our heartfelt hugs, healing thoughts and scritches to Yodi!!

How frustrating for you!!

We will all be hoping for the best and watching for positive updates!!

_Shi & Squeaks_


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Oh Reti - I'm so sorry - for you and for little Yodi. You're doing everything you can for him and I am sure he knows it and appreciates it. I'll continue keeping both of you in my prayers -- and will add your vet to wish him/her wisdom in working to diagnose Yodi.

How is Annie doing by the way -- post from the 26th you mentioned she wasn't do so well. Hopefully she's recovered by now.

{{{{hugs}}}} to all of you!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Missed this thread today for some reason. Sorry to hear that Yodi isn't any better. Poor little guy.  Wishing him well.............


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Dezirrae said:


> How is Annie doing by the way -- post from the 26th you mentioned she wasn't do so well. Hopefully she's recovered by now.
> 
> {{{{hugs}}}} to all of you!



Sadly Annie passed away on Saturday. Brian (her mate)is heartbroken and so am I. It's quite sad around here lately.
Thank you all for your well wishes.

Reti


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

My condolences, too, Reti. Heartfelt hugs.

Pidgey


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

So very sorry to hear about Annie's passing Reti. I wish I was closer to Florida so I could give you an in person hug! I know you must be aching... I hope in some small way knowing how loved you are here helps ease the sadness.


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Reti I'm so sorry about all you're going through with the loss of Annie and Yodi still struggling. I wish I could give you a real hug. It's so completely frustrating when you can't figure out what is wrong. 

-Cathy


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

I'm so sorry to hear about Annie, Reti.  
This has been quite a trying time for you. I'm so sorry you are having to go through all this heartache.

Will continue to think positive for Yodi.  

Cindy


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I'm so very sorry, Reti. It just never gets any easier to lose one, and my heart is breaking for you.

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I am so sorry to hear about Annie!!

My heatfelt condolences!

Sending healing hugs and thoughts at this sad time, Reti!

Continued healing thoughts for Yodi...

With love and hugs

Shi


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Reti,

I'm very sorry to hear about Annie. You are in my thoughts and prayers.

Why don't you try the Reishi or Milk Thistle, it will take time but it will help with liver function/issues and it won't compound things.


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

Reti, I am so sorry to hear about Annie. And so worried for you about Yodi's condition. Please keep us posted. We're here for you...wish there was more I could do.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thank you so much everybody. It helps a lot to know I m not alone and you all undestand how heartbreaking this is.

Treesa, I give him neem oil and ADHA, his liver is fine, size is normal on the xray and the liver function tests are normal. He is also getting injectable vit B complex more for his anemia. I also bought Benebac recommended by my vet.
This morning he seems better, he is keeping his head up again. 

Reti


----------



## xxmoxiexx (Oct 2, 2006)

Reti, i am so so sooo sorry, i know how hard it must be, and i am sending all the hugs you can handle, plus a few more!  
You are not alone, everyone here is pulling for you, and Yodi. If Annie had any chance, it was definitely with you, sometimes there just isnt anything more you can do....
Hang in there...


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Reti, so sorry to hear about Annie.............You're gonna get hugged to death cause I'm sending you a BIG one too............we ALL wish we could really give you a hug.......but all we can give is "virtual" hugs.........


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Reti,

I'm so sorry to hear about Annie. You have been going though such a heart wrenching time with your little ones so ill. Yodi and you are in my thoughts and prayers that Yodi is healing and that you can find cause of his illness.

Hugs and much love, 
Margaret


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Reti, I'm sending my love and heartfelt sympathy to you.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thank you all for your kind words.

Reti


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Reti,

So sorry you are having to go through this....
Hope things start looking up soon.

Linda


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Reti said:


> Treesa, I give him neem oil and ADHA, his liver is fine, size is normal on the xray and the liver function tests are normal. He is also getting injectable vit B complex more for his anemia. I also bought Benebac recommended by my vet.
> This morning he seems better, he is keeping his head up again.
> Reti


Hi Reti,

I'm glad he seems a bit better, I would still include the Reishi in his regimen as it is good for many things, besides the liver, and that is great that you are continuing the Neem and DHA. 

I hope his progress continues!!!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi guys, I expect Reti has encountered some serious vet bills trying to save Yodi. Could we join in and help defray some of her costs? Reti means the world to all of us and I would like to repay her kindness in this small way.

If you would like to contribute, PM Reti for her mailing address.

Thank all of you so very much.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thank you so much Maggie.

Yodi is doing fair today, he is digesting the food better than yesterday. His little tummy is all bruised from the five injections he is getting every day. I was expecting to see some more improvement.
We have an appointment on Friday again. I don't know now if I should wait till Monday to take him back to the vets. Guess we'll decide tomorrow.

Reti


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I am so sorry Reti!

Cynthia


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

*some good news*

We went for the follow up today and we have some good news. His weight is still ok, he hasn't gained or lost any weight, the labs were good as the anemia has subsided, the globulins are back to normal only thing still high is the white cell count (23,000) but lower than last week (45,000). And he still has some yeast even though he is on ketoconazole for a week now.
We still don't know what is wrong with him and probably never will but Dr H. is determined to get Yodi well. 
Yodi still is not well even though the labs show otherwise, maybe, hopefully, we will start seeing some physical improvement soon. 
So, we will continue the Piperacillin and Amikacin for three more days, the antifungal for two weeks and we'll see at the next follow up next week how it goes.
Thank you so much for your help and generous donations. You're such wonderful friends. Bless you.

Reti


----------



## xxmoxiexx (Oct 2, 2006)

oh, Reti, i do hope things keep improving. It is heartbreaking to see someone as caring and compassionate as yourself go through this. I wish you, Yodi, and all your furry/feathered friends all the luck in the WORLD! And i am hoping for a fast recovery for Yodi. It is so mysterious not knowing WHAT it is, and the thought that you may never know,,,


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

My thoughts and prayers are with you & Yodi, Reti. It does not matter what the problem is, so long as he continues to get better! (but I know how frustrating it is not to know...poor little bird)


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I'm so glad to see this good news update, Reti! I hope Yodi will continue to improve. I know you have done everything you possibly can to help him.

Terry


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Reti, your last post sure did my heart good. He is such a fighter.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thank you everybody. 
He sure is a fighter. I hope he strarts feeling better soon.

Reti


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

This is wonderful Reti  Some good news is always uplifting and encouraging! All my best wishes and prayers of course for continued improvement. Hope you are hanging in there okay too - I know it's draining for you as well. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm glad to hear some good news! I hope he continues to improve.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thank you Dez and Treesa. I hope too he will start feeling better.
Tomorrow is the last day for the injections, can't wait to be done with them, he hates them and they stress him out so badly. And I hope we won't have a relapse.

Reti


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

So glad to hear Yodi is doing better, Reti. 
Such a little love, taking all this like a trooper. 

I know you are extremely busy & so appreciate the updates. 

Cindy


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

AZWhitefeather said:


> So glad to hear Yodi is doing better, Reti.
> Such a little love, taking all this like a trooper.
> 
> I know you are extremely busy & so appreciate the updates.
> ...



Thank you Cindy. He is an amazing little bird, you can't but love him with all your heart.

Reti


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Reti,

So glad to hear that things appear to be looking up.....good luck.

Linda


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

I'm glad to hear Yodi's labs show some improvement. I'm still praying he'll make a full recovery. I'm with you on the injections--I hated it when Lucy was so sick and I had to give her multiple shots each day. Each one made her act as though she was dying, so I know they really hurt. Yodi sure is a fighter--I've never heard of such a tough dove. I know it's terribly stressful for you and I wish you weren't going through this. Sending you a long-distance hug, too. 

-Cathy


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thank you Linda and Cathy.
If he wasn't so tame and loving I am sure he wouldn't have made it through this ordeal. 
We had another follow up yesterday and the wbc are 18,000. The rest of the labs are normal.
He will need some time to recover, he can walk or even stand right but he is cooing and seems overall much better.
My vet thinks he has some sort of meningitis, maybe some neurotropic virus, we will never know for sure.

Reti


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I'm so glad to hear Yodi is feeling better!!! You have all been in my thoughts and prayers continuously. I hope he continues to improve and your other birds are okay as well.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Great news, Reti! I'm so glad things are going better/easier for Yodi!

Terry


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Reti, I am so happy about Yodi. What a relief to hear he is back cooing.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

One word about Yodi, Reti...

*YIPPEE!!!*

Love, Hugs and Scritches

_Shi, Squeaks, Dom & Gimie_


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

That's really wonderful news. Wow...what a long haul for Yodi and you.


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Reti,

I am glad that Yodi is feeling better.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thank you so much. I am not taking any pics of him yet cause he looks pathetic. His feathers are all broken and the few remaining are messed up from all the handling, but as Lee said, he is alive that's all that counts.

Thank you

Reti


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Well, bless his heart, Reti!!

We are all so GLAD that he is doing better!!

BUT, Squeaks, Dom, Gimie and I will still continue to send HEALING THOUGHTS WITH LOVE AND HUGS...

Shi


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

So glad to hear that Yodi is cooing  That must be music to your ears! I'll continue keeping him and you in my prayers and look forward to more positive updates.


----------



## Big Boy (Feb 28, 2008)

Reti, This is great news! I'm very happy for you and Yodi.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

At last, some good news!

Pidgey


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

We went for a follow up today and mainly because a few days ago he had the most horrific diarrea I ever saw in a bird. I had called the vet and he suggested to start him on Cipro which I did and the droppings did get better a couple of days later but he still has very slimey droppings. So, those were sent out today for analysis, we'll get the results next week sometime.
The labs, including wbc, was absolutely normal. But Yodi is not back to normal yet. He is not eating, standing straight, walking straight or flying. He looses his balance when he is scratching or preening. His spunk is back though, he is cooing and making a racket, gives me kisses is very alert and everything, it's just his coordination that isn't right.
Oh well, at least the infection seems to be gone and now we have to focus on his ful recovery.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Boy, Reti it's good to hear Yodi is doing so much better, sure hope you can get to the bottom of his coordination issues.

Sending Yodi lots of love and continuing healing wishes & prayers!!!


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks for the update Reti.

Great news that Yodi is showing such affection and making that racket (bet it's music to your ears too  ). It must be maddening not being able to determine what he has though!  I'm hoping he gets his appetite back soon and that the coordination issues subside quickly. Continueing you & Yodi in my prayers!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thank you Treesa and Dez. He still has slimey poops even though I give him Carafate every eight hours, hope the fecal will shed some light as to what is going on.

Reti


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Reti said:


> Thank you Treesa and Dez. He still has slimey poops even though I give him Carafate every eight hours, *hope the fecal will shed some light as to what is going on.*
> Reti


Yes, let's hope. You two have been through enough already.

Although Yodi's not quite 100% recovered, Reti, it's sure good to hear he has improved. 

Please do keep us posted.

Cindy


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Reti,

I am so glad to read that Yodi's labs all came back normal. Hopefully the diarrhea is just the bowel trying to re-normalize after all the various meds he was on. Perhaps one of the normal gut bacteria got out of control and caused the problem. Are you giving him any probiotics after the cipro? 

Margaret


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Margarret said:


> Reti,
> 
> I am so glad to read that Yodi's labs all came back normal. Hopefully the diarrhea is just the bowel trying to re-normalize after all the various meds he was on. Perhaps one of the normal gut bacteria got out of control and caused the problem. Are you giving him any probiotics after the cipro?
> 
> Margaret


Thank you Margaret. 
Yes, he is getting Benebac. I hope too there is nothing more serious going on. 

Reti


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

AZWhitefeather said:


> Yes, let's hope. You two have been through enough already.
> 
> Although Yodi's not quite 100% recovered, Reti, it's sure good to hear he has improved.
> 
> ...



Thank you Cindy.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Well, he is finally eating on his own. The diarheea is finally clearing slowly. He is walking ok, but not flying and still falls over sometimes.
BTW, the fecal cutlure came back clear.

Today we had another incident, he fell off the desk where he sits next the computer and now he has a big injury next to his eye, quit deep. The bleeding stopped quickly, hope it heals without incident as I can't applly anything so close to the eye. I am so glad he didn't hurt his eye.

Reti


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Yodi has come a long ways from were he was a month or so back. What a little trooper he is! What a trooper you are! I think you willed Yodi to live. Great job, Reti.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Sometimes it takes a loooooooooonnnng time! Good goin'!

Pidgey


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I'm sorry that Yodi got a booboo, but the rest sounds very good! 

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Sure hope his injury heals well and completely, Reti!

Yodi sounds like he's coming along, bless his heart!! Keep up the GREAT WORK!

Meanwhile, we will all be here a rootin' and a tootin' ! 

Love, Hugs and Scritches 

Shi, Squeaks, Dom & Gimie


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I'm so very glad to hear the positive update. All those positive thoughts, actions, prayers, and everything came together!  This is very good news to hear!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm glad to hear Yodi is doing so well, I hope his injury mends quickly, and he will get stronger and stable on his feet.


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

This poor guy -- just finally getting over the mysterious illness and now an injury near the eye  But what fantastic news that Yodi is getting past the illness!! He sure does have a strong will to live and I'm so happy for the both of you


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Poor little guy. But I'm glad he's gradually recovering.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thank you all. He sure has a strong will to live and I would so want to know what it was. I am so happy it's over and that he is getting stronger every day.

Reti


----------

